#ubuntu-my 2011-08-01
<faizul> hi mnajem 
<locodir-user> hey all 
<locodir-user> I need some help plzz
<mnajem> hi fairuz 
<mnajem> hi all
<mnajem> mypapit, !!!
<mnajem> SuMarDi, !!!
<EgyParadox> hi
<EgyParadox> mnajem
<mnajem> hi EgyParadox 
<mnajem> puasa?
<EgyParadox> tak dari malaysia
<EgyParadox> :)
<mnajem> ooo
<EgyParadox> saya orang mesir
<EgyParadox1> kenapa?
#ubuntu-my 2011-08-05
<lon3star> oi
<bune_glay> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bune_glay> how to create a network betweens a mac osx machine and a windows based pc
<bune_glay> Please help me on how to get Ubuntu-my Administrator Authentication
<EgyParadox> blune_glay: you mean internet connection sharing?
<EgyParadox> Mac and Windows?
<bune_glay> mac
<EgyParadox> I dont know 
<EgyParadox> !offtopic | bune_glay
<lubotu2> bune_glay: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bune_glay> thanks thought
<Nudinor> hello ada yang hidup ka?
<Nudinor> sema bot ka?
<Nudinor> mau tanya soalan..bolehkaaaa
<XnicK> ada orang ka?
<XnicK> hello.....
<XnicK> sema dah mampusssssss
#ubuntu-my 2011-08-06
<star39_> good nite everyone
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-30
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<excalibr> helo
<shahlinux> salam ;]
<shahlinux> wb pen
<shahlinux> wb meng
<penreturns> yb
<penreturns> :3
#ubuntu-my 2012-07-31
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<excalibr> helo rakan2
<fairuz> helo
<excalibr> org kata kernel 3.5 ada power regression balik
<fairuz> x86?
<fairuz> drm punya pasal eh, aku baru je baca lepas ko cakap tadi
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-01
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<excalibr> helo
<fairuz> helo excalibr
<fairuz> apa bikin excalibr
<excalibr> nothng much bro. tgh godek2 google app engine
<shah`> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 1.291 seconds from shah`
<fairuz> excalibr: oho
<fairuz> excalibr: menatang apa google app engine tu? Untuk host web app kat google ke.
<shah`> o.O
<excalibr> ye
<excalibr> helo shah`
<excalibr> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Error (excalibr) operation timed out attempting to ping excalibr
<shah`> hello excalibr
<excalibr> https://launchpad.net/arkose
<excalibr> at last ada jgk org buat sandboxing app utk linux
<shah`> ooo
<shah`> untunglaa
<excalibr> ye..klu nak test, compile apa2 boleh buat dlm sandbox klu tak nak clutter up os dgn extra pkg
<shah`> maksud nya apa sandbox tu?
<shah`> online storage?
<excalibr> isolated environment..mcm virtual machine..tapi vm tu hardware virtualization..sandbox ni app virtualization
<fairuz> excalibr: macam chroot?
<fairuz> ke mmg dia pakai chroot? :)
<excalibr> apa2 changes berlaku dlm environment tu takkan efek host..ye mcm chroot tapi chroot ni kena set up environment dlm tu dulu baru boleh guna..
<fairuz> ni ada org tolong setupkan la kiranya?
<excalibr> sandbox ni dia guna host environment tapi apa2 changes dia buat duduk dlm sandbox tu je la
<fairuz> ke dia pakai benda lain untuk buat sandbox?
<fairuz> tapi mecanism apa dia pakai untuk letak barrier antara package yg dia pkai ngan package host?
<excalibr> dia guna aufs..copy on write fs
<fairuz> oo ok
<fairuz> tapi aku rasa dia still akan pakai chroot untuk masuk aufs tu
<excalibr> tak kot sebab takda pun reference chroot dlm app tu
<excalibr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1123088/
<excalibr> ah ye mmg dia guna chroot :P
<excalibr> lxc
<fairuz> :D
<excalibr> tak berbuka lagi ke org jauh
<fairuz> excalibr: blum lg
<fairuz> lg 4 jam
<excalibr> ko balik masak sendiri ke bro?
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-02
<excalibr> aha site nfc kena defaced
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<excalibr> helo
<fairuz> excalibr: helo
<excalibr> kenapa 2 org je yg bersuara kat sini lol
<fairuz> yg lain park nick je
<fairuz> mengantuknya =.=
<excalibr> helo ak47suk1 
<excalibr> fairuz: -> reddit
<excalibr> ubat ngantuk
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-03
<shah`> halu
<shah`> !ping
<EggDrops> Compliance (shah`) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 0.985 seconds from shah`
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<shah`> wb serendah linux
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> wb hyperair
<hyperair> hi
<serdotlin> hi shah`
<serdotlin> hi fairuz
<fairuz> hi serdotlin
<fairuz> Friday! :)
<excalibr> helo rakan2
<shah`> wb fenris
<fairuz_> pagi rakan2
<ejat> pagi
<ak47suk1_> pagi ;D
<shah`> pagi
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-04
<fairuz_> :)
<Cyberflyz> Assalamualaikum :)
#ubuntu-my 2012-08-05
<imstung> whoa
<imstung> it exists
<imstung> 3 AM amirite?
#ubuntu-my 2013-07-29
<fairuz> yosh ejat
<ejat> akhirnya .. 
<ejat> ade pun .. 
<ejat> fairuz, bile leh jumpa .. urgent nie 
<ejat> huhu
<angch> can't understand,  can't help: https://plus.google.com/110185160571149447288/posts/iaGEyfi5VRx
<excalibr> I can understand but it annoys me so much reading all the shortforms
<fairuz> heh
#ubuntu-my 2013-08-02
<excalibr> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=705224
<lubotu2> Gnome bug 705224 in main "Empty menu items in main Gnote menu" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<excalibr> I dont know what to say..
#ubuntu-my 2014-08-02
<shah`> .
<shah`> Salam aidilfitri
#ubuntu-my 2015-07-28
<najmi> mypapit: 
<najmi> wassup
<mypapit> wuzup najmi !!!
<najmi> mypapit: yo
<najmi> test
<mypapit> najmi, test jgkkk
<mypapit> test berjaya
#ubuntu-my 2015-07-30
<mypapit> wtf ejat 
<mypapit> wtf najmi 
#ubuntu-my 2015-07-31
<ejat> oit mypapit
<ejat> ade ? xde? 
<mypapit> ejat, ada2
<mypapit> mypapit, w00f w00f w00f
<ejat> tudia 
<ejat> ape bikini
<mypapit> oo buat powerpoint
<mypapit> esok ada kerja sikit
<ejat> :) 
<ejat> ms office rox the world 
<ejat> ahaks 
<mypapit> ahad aku turun sux alam
<ejat> ahad nie ? 
<ejat> brape lama ? 
<mypapit> ya
<mypapit> ahad, isnin ptg naik flight balik
<ejat> tgh stress impak currency 
<mypapit> ejat, mmg la.. sux jgk
<ejat> kalau nak beli hardware server skrang nie 
<mypapit> ejat, barang2 komputer jd mahal
<mypapit> tak turun dh
<ejat> cuba la u bayang ~150k usd brape ? 
<ejat> nangis x berlagu 
<mypapit> ejat, 150 usd mmg setengah juta la
<ejat> tau x pe .. terkujat beruk jap dpt harga dari disti 
<ejat> nasib baik disti ok .. now tgh cari work around 
<mypapit> ejat, ic ic
<mypapit> ejat, kena pikir strategi betul2
<ejat> ya ya 
<ejat> nak mula start up nie byk i kerna korban 
<ejat> segala2nya huhu 
<mypapit> ejat, mmg makan masa 2-3 thn jgk
<mypapit> ejat, tp harapkan semua ok (y)
<ejat> berakit-rakit ke hulu .. 
<ejat> berenang-berenang ke tepian 
<mypapit> ejat, kalau mem boleh bg moral sapot, xpa
<mypapit> :p
<ejat> insya allah ..
<ejat> pada masa yang sama .. kami makan stress countdown 
<mypapit> huhu
<mypapit> countdown dekat
<ejat> tu la pasal 
#ubuntu-my 2015-08-01
<unitedpotsmokers> Hell...hell..hell.
<unitedpotsmokers> hello
<ejat> hello
<ejat> unitedpotsmokers: 
<ejat> how r u ? 
<unitedpotsmokers> Baik..baik... Hihi
<unitedpotsmokers> Bizkut mana ek
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-30
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> ramai ke nak join kelas asas?
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> jom la buat
<UbuntuMY> <Zola082> Buat la...
<UbuntuMY> <Zola082> Nk menceburi bidang security plk..
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> https://www.ostechnix.com/how-to-setup-nginx-server-blocks-in-ubuntu-18-04-lts/
#ubuntu-my 2018-07-31
<UbuntuMY> <Rexx38> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/07/ubuntu-18-04-security-tips
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> 👍
<UbuntuMY> NiyushaPurmohammmad was added by: NiyushaPurmohammmad
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-01
<UbuntuMY> Cikgu Haziq was added by: Cikgu Haziq
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-02
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> ade yang dah upgrade / pakai cosmic cuttlefish ?
<UbuntuMY> nasir bahmani was added by: nasir bahmani
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-03
<UbuntuMY> <Zola082> ada software debian tak
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> @Zola082, software apa tu?
<UbuntuMY> <Zola082> Os debian..
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> https://www.debian.org/
#ubuntu-my 2018-08-04
<UbuntuMY> lalesamdizadee was added by: lalesamdizadee
#ubuntu-my 2019-07-31
<yusuke> hi
